# Any early season t-cam pics of velvet billy clubs?



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

.......................


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

got this the other week...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Clubber Lang 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Same deer diff angle 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Just took these yesterday evening. Just button bucks last year. The rabbit in the 1 picture shows up almost every time we feed the deer. We have 2 different sets of fawns around but the does haven't brought them in to the feeders yet.
Added a picture of a bearded hen thats been hanging around. 
Them 3 bucks just had little buttons last fall and were already butting heads pretty good. Sort of figured that this fall they will really go at it.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fishwendel2 said:


> Clubber Lang
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow that deer looks very familiar?

What County?

I bet I've got another pic of him today!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

hey fishwendel2 is this the buck?

We must have cams close together? 

LOL!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

carp said:


> hey fishwendel2 is this the buck?
> 
> We must have cams close together?
> 
> LOL!


LOL! awkward!

Been lazy about getting cameras out but you guys inspired me to get em out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

went out with my 5 year old daughter doin some driving and scouting around the country block that I hunt....just kept driving in circles and everytime more and more deer would come out....seen 18 deer total mainly on groups of 3 and 4....13 bein bucks 4 does and one big body at the very end that I couldn't see horns so didn't count it....used the binocs the whole time and forgot til the very end I had my camera so only got one pic of a descent one....not a shooter yet but good genetics...now I definitely need to get the cam


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

side view and caught a doe pooping lol










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

This was from a couple weeks ago. He may have some potential.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice fellas keep em comin


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Well no more pics from me, went out this afternoon to pull the camera and some jackass stole it. Really makes me hate society


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/
61/259999/21759-1405995354.jpg
Came across these two guys at the city rec


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

Two this morning that came into my yard. Look close and you'll see the one "peaking" through the shrub is missing the right rack.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sirwalleye said:


> Well no more pics from me, went out this afternoon to pull the camera and some jackass stole it. Really makes me hate society
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That sure sucks.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not much in the way of big deer. In over 500 pics not a single picture of a fawn.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Few more pics. Stinking **** have got to go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Not much in the way of big deer. In over 500 pics not a single picture of a fawn.


That's messed up.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awful photo forgot the dang camera again but tried through the binocs. Looks like my big 12 on the right but couldn't tell. The one on the left looked like a tall 8. Good deer so far though!

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Dang, nice deer man!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's another good one.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Couple decent ones...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Fishwendel2 - That's just not right! I am seriously jealous.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not on camera but I saw two different bucks today. One buck was running along route 306 around 9:00 AM and then I saw another croos the street and move into my woods around 3:00 PM. Strange for me to see two bucks during bright daylight. Both were about 6-8 points but nice to see anyways. Saw my first fawnof the year w/mother last week about 100 feet from where I saw the second buck today


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

What do you all think about this one?? 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

catfishhunterjames said:


> What do you all think about this one??
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hes young probably 2 1/2 years old, would be a monster in a year or two but still a solid buck


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Still got a couple decent ones out there...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wide velvet load still hanging around 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

..............................


----------

